# Need manual for Kuhn GMD 600



## northforkfarmer (Sep 10, 2013)

I have searched the web for hours looking a manual that I can print. I have a kuhn gmd 600 that we bought new back in 92 or 93. Anybody know where one is? I also need to rebuil the top frame the front portion that folds back. any ideas on that


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have scanned copy I can forward if you will send me your email.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's one thing that really irks me about Kuhn. You can't look up parts or view manuals online. You have to go to a parts counter and stand around and wait while they look and look trying to find something when if a person could look their parts up beforehand you could spend less time standing around. You can't even build an implement and get MSRP on their website. They need to get with the 21st century.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Mr. Grateful11, you just opened the door for me to do a shameless plug for our website..

We have almost all of the operator's manuals and parts manuals online.

To get to the parts and operator's manuals go to: 
WWW.Krone-Northamerica.com
Click on the "Parts and Service" Tab.
Click on "Operator's Manuals" or
Click on "Spare Parts" and then click on "Manuals" to get to the Parts manuals.

After the document opens, place your cursor on the page and right click. you will have several options, two of which are "save" or "print". (You can also view it online without saving or printing)


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm thankful that Krone does have downloadable manuals, I've already downloaded our Tedder manual.

Here's a link to Krone's Configurator:

http://www.krone-northamerica.com/english/products/krone-configurator/


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Grateful11 said:


> That's one thing that really irks me about Kuhn. You can't look up parts or view manuals online. You have to go to a parts counter and stand around and wait while they look and look trying to find something when if a person could look their parts up beforehand you could spend less time standing around. You can't even build an implement and get MSRP on their website. They need to get with the 21st century.


I totally agree.



northforkfarmer said:


> I have searched the web for hours looking a manual that I can print. I have a kuhn gmd 600 that we bought new back in 92 or 93. Anybody know where one is? I also need to rebuil the top frame the front portion that folds back. any ideas on that


Thanks to cannonball in this thread, you can cross-reference with green parts. It's been discussed in a couple threads on this forum.

OH YEA, welcome to the forum.


----------

